# Getting lost



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is where I should post this. I got lost in this site because I canceled the subscribe with email to the topics I either reply to or start. I was getting way to many emails from the site.

Then I had a brain fart and decided to open a GMail account just for this site. Then I went into my area and subscribed to all my posting. Now I know where I have been and that's where I go before I even open my browser. It has made it so simple to keep up with the topics I like.

I hope this will help someone out. It has me.

Every once in a while I can even surprise myself.


----------

